# nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

## sheldonh

Hi folks,

I've searched for the above Subject line and found several people asking the quesiton, but none of them solving the problem.

I'm using:

sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 -build -doc -symlink

sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22-r1 -build

net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.6-r6 +tcpd

sys-apps/util-linux-2.12i-r1 +crypt -debug +nls +pam +perl -static

net-nds/portmap-5b-r9 -debug +tcpd

As per the NFS HOWTO troubleshooting section, I've rebuilt all the userland packages from that list (several times, now), and there's no difference.  I even tried replacing linux-headers with linux26-headers and rebuilding -- still no luck.  I've checked that the /usr/src/linux and /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build are correct.

Does anyone know why the advice in the NFS HOWTO doesn't help address this problem?  Clearly, there's a situation that produces that error message _other_ than the one that the NFS HOWTO maintainers have encountered.  Any ideas?

Here is my NFS-related kernel config:

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

TIA

Sheldon.

----------

## anxt

http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/troubleshooting.html

----------

## sheldonh

 *anxt wrote:*   

> http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/troubleshooting.html

 

As I said in my original post, I have used the advice in the NFS HOWTO, which states:

"It means what it says: You should upgrade your mount package and/or am-utils. (If for some reason upgrading is a problem, you may be able to get away with just recompiling them so that the newer kernel features are recognized at compile time)."

This question has been asked before, and people have directed the posters to the NFS HOWTO, so I thought I'd save time by mentioning that I'd already done all of that.  That's why I asked, "Does anyone know why the advice in the NFS HOWTO doesn't help address this problem? Clearly, there's a situation that produces that error message _other_ than the one that the NFS HOWTO maintainers have encountered. Any ideas?"

Can you see why posting me the URL to the NFS HOWTO isn't helpful?  :Smile: 

Ciao,

Sheldon.

----------

## jecouch66

 *sheldonh wrote:*   

> Hi folks,
> 
> I've searched for the above Subject line and found several people asking the quesiton, but none of them solving the problem.

 

I had this very problem over the last two days.  In my case it turned out that I had chrooted to /mnt/gentoo to compile some packages for my older laptop.  When I went to emerge them on the laptop I attempted to mount /mnt/gentoo on the laptop to /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages on the compilation computer (which was at the time under the chrooted path).  This was what was causing the error.  As soon as I exited the chroot it worked normally.  Doh!

----------

## anxt

ok. well, i didn't mean to condescend, just help 

#1 it doesn't matter.

#2 try touching /bin/mount

emerge -e system && emerge -e system <-- never a bad idea (ok almost never)

----------

## poisson

I migrated from 2.4 to 2.6 kernel.

I reinstalled all nfs-related user-space programs with no luck.

The warning message was still there.

But I forgot to rebuild the automount package  :Embarassed: 

I use autofs to mount nfs shares: I think /usr/lib/autofs/mount_nfs.so was the problem.

Now the message disappeared.

Hope this helps.

----------

## dsomers

This error message, is more informative than an error.

It actually means that the mount client and the nfs server are using different API versions. You can safely ignore this error message.

I'll file an upstream bug report so that either the error message is suitably reworded, or is simply not shown.

bug filed: http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4638

----------

## Raistlin

Hi!

I sent a message to nfs@lists.sf.net concerning this error and just received a reply that I want to share with you:  *Quote:*   

> må den 27.06.2005 Klokka 15:37 (+0200) skreiv <MY_NAME>:
> 
> >> Hi!
> 
> >> 
> ...

 

My logfile will be relieved  :Smile: 

Cheers, R.

----------

## toralf

 *sheldonh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm using:
> 
> sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 -build -doc -symlink
> ...

 Definitely the wrong headers, sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r2 should be used for 2.6 kernel.

----------

